
Show HN: APIs for event ticketing system - nirajs
https://apidoc.eventgrid.com
======
avitzurel
On an unrelated note. Would love to know what you used to generate the docs.
Thanks

~~~
sketchthat
Came here to ask the same question. I've seen several sites use the same
generator, looks real sharp.

~~~
avitzurel
Not sure if that's the one being used but I found
[https://github.com/lord/slate](https://github.com/lord/slate) and it looks
very similar. Check it out.

~~~
sketchthat
Looking at some of their clients I would say you're right. Thanks!

------
Raed667
If I understand well: If the event tickets are free, then the service is free?

~~~
nirajs
yes for simple events

